# kann man bei Open Source Projekten Geld verdienen



## Guest (18. Nov 2008)

Hi,

es gibt ja eine ganze Menge Open Source Projekte. An deren Entwicklung kann sich ja im Prinzip jeder beteiligen. Machen die ganzen Entwickler das einfach nur deshalb, weil ihnen das Programmieren soviel Spass macht, oder gibt es auch Leute die Hauptberuflich eine Open Source Projekt vorantreiben und damit Geld verdienen? Damit meine ich jetzt nicht die paar Initiatoren, die das Projekt ins Leben gerufen haben, sondern eine X beliebige Person die sich gerne bei der Entwicklung eines Open Source Projektes beteiligen will, und auf Dauer damit auch Geld verdienen will.


----------



## Wildcard (18. Nov 2008)

Klar kann man damit Geld verdienen, aber ich glaube du hast etwas falsche Vorstellungen von der Sache.


> An deren Entwicklung kann sich ja im Prinzip jeder beteiligen


Nehmen wir mal Eclipse. Ist ein gutes Beispiel, da viele Leute mit Eclipse ihren Lebensunterhalt bestreiten.
Du kannst den Eclipse Code weiterentwickeln wie du lustig bist, aber das machst du lokal für dich (und vielleicht noch deine Freunde).
Damit der Code auch in Eclipse angenommen wird, stellst du einen Patch zur Verfügung und die Entwickler entscheiden was sie damit tun.
Wenn du genügend Patches und der gleichen eingebracht hast, kannst du *vielleicht* ein Commiter werden.
Dafür siehst du allerdings immer noch keinen Cent, denn die Leute die Hauptberuflich OpenSource Software schreiben, stehen auf der Gehaltsliste eines Unternehmens und wurden für diese Aufgabe ein-, abgestellt.
Bei Eclipse sind das zB Entwickler von IBM, SAP, SAS, Nokia und vielen weiteren.


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (18. Nov 2008)

Klar gibt es so etwas. Die Open-Source-Lösung muss dann aber entsprechend qualitativ hochwertig sein und auf großes Interesse stoßen. Das Geld wird dann in diesem Fall mit dem Support verdient. David Gilbert von JFreeChart macht das z. B. so oder die Leute von JGraph. Im großen Stil wäre z. B. Sun mit Java zu nennen.
Planen kann man so etwas aber vermutlich nicht. Es muss mehr oder minder eine längere Entwicklungs- und Nutzungsdauer herausbilden und schließlich dann der Support dazu kommen, wenn die Nachfrage groß genug wird.


----------



## Guest (18. Nov 2008)

@Wildcard

Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass du irgendwann mal hier im Forum erwähnt hast, dass du dein Geld mit der Entwicklung von Eclipse Plugins verdienst? Ist das richtig?

Falls ja, würde mich sehr interessieren, wie sich das bei dir entwickelt hat... sprich wie du den Sprung weg vom typischen Software Entwickler in einem Unternehmen hin zu einen Open Source Entwickler vollzogen hast.

PS: Ist jetzt wohl für eine Forum nicht die beste Frage (kannst die Antwort ja allgemein halten)


----------



## Wildcard (18. Nov 2008)

Das ist korrekt, ich entwickle Eclipse PlugIns, aber nicht OpenSource. Ich entwickle kommerzielle Software in einem regulären Angestelltenverhältnis.


----------



## Guest (18. Nov 2008)

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein gutes OpenSource Projekt für Anfänger (Änfänger was OpenSource Entwickluug angeht... Java selbst programmiere ich intensiv seid etwas über einem Jahr) empfehlen. Ich würde gerne in Richtung Java entwickeln. Wichtig ist mir, dass ich mit Komponenten wie Maven, Subversion bzw. CVS arbeiten kann. Des weiteren wäre es super wenn ich bei diesen Projekten Erfahrung mit Hibernate, Spring und sonstigen gängigen Frameworks sammeln kann. 

Gibt es diesbezüglich vielleicht ein gutes OpenSource Projekt für Einsteiger? Es wäre toll, wenn das OpenSource Projekt eine Möglichkeit bietet auf dauer in der Hierachie nach oben zu steigen, so das langfristig zumindest ein Nebenverdienst möglich ist.


----------



## ARadauer (18. Nov 2008)

schau mal auf sourceforge, zu einem thema dass dich interessiert...


----------



## Wildcard (18. Nov 2008)

So funktioniert das nicht. Man sucht sich kein OpenSource Projekt um daran mitzuarbeiten. Man ist interessiert an einer Software und möchte sie weiter entwickeln. Am Anfang kannst du sowieso nur Bugfixes erledigen und Patches dafür anbieten. Wenn du genug mitgearbeitet hast, bietet man dir eventuell einen Repository Zugang an, Geld siehst du dafür aber keines. Du musst  dich schon bei einem Unternehmen bewerben. Wenn du an OpenSource interessiert bist, dann bewirb dich eben bei OpenSource Anbietern.


----------



## thE_29 (18. Nov 2008)

Also ich habe mit meiner Java Registry auch schon 45$ verdient 

Leider spenden bei Sourceforge nicht soviele :bae:

Aber wenn das Projekt groß ist und viele User hat, dann spenden sowieso genug! Auch ich habe schonmal gespendet, weil es einfach saugut war...


----------



## FArt (18. Nov 2008)

Es funktioniert auch oft anders herum.

Beispiel aus meinem Leben: ich war sehr aktiv in der JBoss Community, habe Konzepte diskutiert, im Forum Fragen beantwortet (und gestellt) und Bugs eingestellt, mal mit mal ohne Vorschlag für den Fix. 
Nachdem die Core-Entwickler von JBoss selber (damals noch) im Forum sehr aktiv waren, kam nach einiger Zeit die Anfrage, ob ich nicht in bestimmten Bereichen mitarbeiten möchte.


----------



## Guest (18. Nov 2008)

> Wenn du an OpenSource interessiert bist, dann bewirb dich eben bei OpenSource Anbietern.



Das verwirrt mich jetzt etwas. Ich dachte dort braucht man sich nicht zu bewerben, weil dort jeder mitmachen kann (auch wenns am Anfang nur kleine Buxfixes sind).

Meinst du das mit dem Bewerben so, dass man bei einem OpenSource Anbieter arbeitet und bei dem ganz normal sein Geld verdient?

Falls ja, wäre es super wenn du mir ein Tipps geben könntest, wie ich solche OpenSource Anbieter finden kann, bei denen ich dann zunächst unendgeltlich und später vielleicht auch gegen Bezahlung einen kleinen Nebenjob verfolgen könnte.


----------



## Guest (18. Nov 2008)

> Wenn du an OpenSource interessiert bist, dann bewirb dich eben bei OpenSource Anbietern.



Das verwirrt mich jetzt etwas. Ich dachte dort braucht man sich nicht zu bewerben, weil dort jeder mitmachen kann (auch wenns am Anfang nur kleine Buxfixes sind).

Meinst du das mit dem Bewerben so, dass man bei einem OpenSource Anbieter arbeitet und bei dem ganz normal sein Geld verdient?

Falls ja, wäre es toll wenn du mir ein Tipps geben könntest, wie ich solche OpenSource Anbieter finden kann, bei denen ich dann zunächst unendgeltlich und später vielleicht auch gegen Bezahlung einen kleinen Nebenjob verfolgen könnte.


----------



## Wildcard (18. Nov 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das verwirrt mich jetzt etwas. Ich dachte dort braucht man sich nicht zu bewerben, weil dort jeder mitmachen kann (auch wenns am Anfang nur kleine Buxfixes sind).


Du kannst nicht mitarbeiten. Du hast nur Zugriff auf den Quellcode, das ist etwas anderes. Was glaubst du was passieren würde wenn jeder irgendwelche Änderungen am Linux Kernel vornehmen würde?




> Meinst du das mit dem Bewerben so, dass man bei einem OpenSource Anbieter arbeitet und bei dem ganz normal sein Geld verdient?
> 
> Falls ja, wäre es toll wenn du mir ein Tipps geben könntest, wie ich solche OpenSource Anbieter finden kann, bei denen ich dann zunächst unendgeltlich und später vielleicht auch gegen Bezahlung einen kleinen Nebenjob verfolgen könnte.


Genau. Bewirb dich bei SUN, bei IBM, bei einem Linux Distributor,...
Bei Firmen die sowohl OpenSource als auch closed source anbieten, weiß man natürlich nciht wo man hin kommt. Hängt von Qualifikationen und Bedarf ab.

Ach ja, unentgeltlich ist das natürlich auch am Anfang nicht, es sei denn du strebst einen Praktikumsplatz an.


----------



## Guest (18. Nov 2008)

> Genau. Bewirb dich bei SUN, bei IBM, bei einem Linux Distributor,...
> Bei Firmen die sowohl OpenSource als auch closed source anbieten, weiß man natürlich nciht wo man hin kommt. Hängt von Qualifikationen und Bedarf ab.



Da gibt es allerdings zwei Probleme: 

1.)
Ich wohne total hinter dem Mond. Hier gibt es absolut keine großen Firmen wie z.B. SUN, IBM oder ähnliches. Umziehen will ich auch nicht.

2.)
Außerdem will ich das zunächst nur nebenbei machen, da ich noch einen anderen Beruf habe.

Aus diesen beiden Gründen ist es mir also nicht möglich in solch einem Unternehmen direkt zu arbeiten. Hast du eine Ahnung, ob es auch möglich bzw. üblich ist in Heimarbeit an solchen Open Source Projekten mitzuarbeiten?


----------



## Wildcard (18. Nov 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aus diesen beiden Gründen ist es mir also nicht möglich in solch einem Unternehmen direkt zu arbeiten. Hast du eine Ahnung, ob es auch möglich bzw. üblich ist in Heimarbeit an solchen Open Source Projekten mitzuarbeiten?


Würde mir da keine großen Hoffnungen machen... (falls du Entlohnung erwartest)
Wie gesagt, unterstütze eine OpenSource Software die dir persönlich wichtig ist mit Bugfixes, nimm an Diskussionen in der Mailinglist teil usw. Mit etwas Glück und Sachverstand wirst du so vielleicht commiter.


----------



## Guest (18. Nov 2008)

Mich würde es besonders interessieren Entwicklungen im Bereich der IDE Eclipse durchzuführen. Wie läuft den sowas ab? Gehe ich einfach auf die Eclipse-Webseite registriere mich dort irgendwo und erhalte dann entsprechende Unterlagen sowie nach einer Gewissen Einarbeitung auch erste kleine Aufgaben die ich lösen darf?


----------



## lhein (18. Nov 2008)

Niemand wird Dir "kleinere Aufgaben" zuteilen. Wenn Du in ein Projekt involviert werden willst, dann mach was dafür und zwar aus eigenem Antrieb. Schau Dir die offenen Bugs an, erarbeite Patches für diese Bugs, engagier Dich in der Community (Forum, Mailing Liste, Wiki). Es werden keine Leute gebraucht, denen man erstmal Anweisungen und Arbeitsaufträge geben muss, bevor sie mal mit arbeiten anfangen.


----------



## Wildcard (18. Nov 2008)

In der Eclipse Foundation kann man auch neue Projekte anlegen. Wenn du eine Idee hast was in Eclipse noch fehlt, schreib ein Project Proposal und stell es zur Diskussion. Wenn dein Projekt Zustimmung findet, bekommst du ein Projekt im Incubator.


----------

